# Trouble with my propane smoker regulator/control valve



## silv50 (Mar 30, 2011)

Posted this a couple weeks ago, just wanted to see if there is anyone out there that can help me narrow it down.   Tried smoking and my propane wouldn't turn on.  This is what was happening.

hook smoker up to LP tank
open LP tank valve
turn smoker control knob on to light burner
control valve releases a small squirt of gas then stops flow.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks all.


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 30, 2011)

*I'm not sure what type of gasser you're using, but this is a basic guideline.*

*Lighting Procedure*

*Igniter Lighting System:*

*Match Lighting:*

1. Check all connections for leaks using the “soapy water”

test.

2. Open the smoker cabinet door.

3. Check for any blockage to the venturi tube or burner.

Remove any foreign objects or matter.

4. Be sure the burner control knob is in the “OFF” position.

5. Open the LP cylinder valve by turning

counter-clockwise.

6. To light unit with the igniter, push in and turn the burner

control knob counter-clockwise to the high setting.

7. Immediately press the igniter repeatedly to

click it several times (you should see a small spark

jumping from the end of the electrode rod to the side of the

burner). If the burner doesn’t light within 3 to 5 seconds,

turn the burner control knob off and wait five minutes

before repeating the steps again. If burner still fails to light

try match lighting the smoker.

If the LP valve is locked up:

turn everything off. Unplug the hose from the tank. Reconnect the hose to the tank, making sure you have a solid connection. SLOWLY,turn on the tank valve, and then open the burner control, then try to light it.I hope this helps you.


----------



## krivera1 (Apr 2, 2011)

You sure your tank isn't empty?


----------



## justpassingthru (Apr 2, 2011)

I went back and read your other thread, if the tank works on a different appliance then it narrows it down to the regulator on your smoker, I remember now I had that problem once, it was the regulator.

I bought a replacement regulator, it was cheap and cheesy looking (sorry I can't tell you more) it would give a squirt and then stop, I did a search for that particular brand and it was a problem a lot of people had, I bought a different brand and haven't had any problems since.

You might try a google search with the manufacturer's name and see it you have the same one.

I hope that helps.

Gene


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 2, 2011)

Has the smoker been setting with the hose not connected to a tank?
You may have had a small spider or other insect make a nest in the hose and it has made its way to the orfice and plugged it up.
If nothing is plugged it would have to be the regulator.


----------



## silv50 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the information.  Last weekend I took the smoker control valve apart.  I didn't do anything special and couldn't see anything visibly wrong with it.  But I put it back together and it worked.  Not sure what the deal was.  I just hope it continues to work.  But I kicked out some killer chicken legs as soon as she fired up.  Thanks again.


----------

